# Strip And Feed Research



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I tried to contact them about ordering one but haven't heard back yet. I thought maybe they stopped making them. 

How did you order it? How much?


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Call (813) 835-3474. I believe Harrison or John will be able to help you. I played phone tag a little, but they will call right back.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

exactly as semper fish stated! or pm and i will get you squared away as I am the south florida distributor!! 

30" is $180


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I just picked one up and they are legit. Way nicer than any bucket I have ever seen. So solid and sturdy. Was going to make my own but I'm glad I didn't. 

The guys that make them are super cool as well.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone know how much shipping is for one of these bad boys?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Net 30 shipping is running around $45 let me know if you have any other questions! 

Alonzo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm loving mine!


----------

